# August Meet & Greet/ which date?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If your planning to come to the meet and greet, vote on which date would be best for you.

Tuesday the 17th of August
Wednesday the 18th of August

The pole will run for 6 days and which ever is best is the date we will pick. If you can make both days, click on both days.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What ever is selected is fine with me.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

'If you pour it, I will come'........

(....with apologies to "Field of Dreams").


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'ts been to long. Any day is good for me. I work 1 pm to 9 pm those days so I sould be able to make it by 530 or 6 pm.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

5:30 or 6? Are you sure you want to come off the water that early?:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> I'ts been to long. Any day is good for me. I work 1 pm to 9 pm those days so I sould be able to make it by 530 or 6 pm.


Ah, the old donut and coffee break!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is Merineli's drink specials.

$1.50 Labatt Blue & Blue Light Bottles (Wed)
$3.00 Domestic Boombas (34 oz.) (Tu & Th)

That may or may not help to decide what day you want to attend.

What ever day is decided, I will be there.

Mike


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Oooh! Oooh! Boombas! Boombas! Boombas! Boombas! Boombas! Boombas!


----------



## suppa roosta (Oct 3, 2003)

Either day, will somebody hold me a seat, should be there shortly after 5:30pm.


----------



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorry for the ignorance but just what is a Meet and Greet? Is it open to anyone or just a few friends? Where is it held?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Parson, a M-N-G is an opportunity for us to meet each other face-to-face, have a few beverages, tell lies (or truths!), swap stories, laugh, make hunting or fishing plans, learn tactics and tricks.......

Traditionally held at Marinelli's in Madison Hgts. (S. side of 12 Mile Rd. just E. of where I-75 passes over 12 Mile) from the time the first member arrives (around 4:00-ish) 'til the last one leaves (typically around 8:30-ish).

IT IS OPEN TO ALL MEMBERS!

Please join us if you can!


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Tuesday or Weds good for me, I'm easy, I'm a salesmen, I live at the Bar!!!! :lol: 

Mushy1


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Unfortunately-I will be at a charity golf outing on the 17th, but can make it on the 18th....


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Unfortunately-I will be at a charity golf outing on the 17th, but can make it on the 18th....


Excuses, Excuses. I can't make either date. Have a good time guys...


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

So far it looks like it's going to be tuesday. Wednesday will be the dream cruise for me unless the pole takes a turn.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Why don't we just have two M & G's one Tuesday and one Wed.

If you can only make it on Tuesday go Tuesday, if you can only go on Wed go on Wed, If you can make it both days....get a life and seek professional help.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Here, here Neal! Best idea yet.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sounds like a plan, Neal!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Well I'll be there [email protected] Hope somebody else can make it!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Well I'll be there [email protected] Hope somebody else can make it!


Actually, I won't be there, I have an evening meeting 

Have fun on the 17th, I usually only miss these around rifle season, and occaisionally when Neal schedules it during an out of town trip!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good luck tomorrow John, I'll make a toast for fair weather and hot fishing for you.


Like you need any help.LOL


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Les, why worrry if anyone will be there tomorrow...you know Paul will probably spend the night at Marinellis......Heck, he'll be there for breakfast!

Marc


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Kingfisher you say that like it's a bad thing?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, its 8:51 on the 17th and I just signed on. Little late for tonight, anyone gonna be there wednesday. Let me know.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Last night's roll call : 

Mike Rathnow (Mike)
ESOX (Paul)
Neal (Neal)
Dead Bird (Johnny)
Mrs. Dead Bird (Kitty)
Shoes (Mike)
Buddahbelly (Tim)
Stelmon (Dan)
Ed Michrina (Ed)
Mags (Rich)
Mushy1 (Chris)
Amos (Kevin)
Melon (Mike)

Another night of fun and laughs! Man, I enjoy you people....  

Great to see some new faces (nothing wrong with the old ones; new ones just confirm we're doing something right!)

One of the night's funnier moments came when Shoes asked Dan (who was sitting at another table) "What's your _major_ ?"

Dan replied "Cell phone".......

Seems Dan thought Mike asked if he had a _pager_ !  

Sorry, no M-N-G for me tonight; I'm all 'funned out' for the week....


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

The beer was cold.
Pizza was hot.
Talk was cheap.

I had a good time!  
For a bunch of goofy looking guys, you are not to bad to hang out with. :lol:


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Had a blast guys! Looking foward to the next one! Not tonight though! Go easy on me Mike Rathnow! LOL


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Great time as always !Les, Good job keeping the name list. I'm Looking foward to the next drinking adventure.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Good time guys! Look forward to the one in December!


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Another fine M-N-G with fine company.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Had a great time last night.....nice to put the faces with the conversation. Ok this is where i must bust some B*LLs, I have a $100.00 says some body can get the tail off of Party M.(les), and if you dont think so les, you have to sleep sometime :lol: 

Mushy1


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

MUSHY1 said:


> Had a great time last night.....nice to put the faces with the conversation. Ok this is where i must bust some B*LLs, I have a $100.00 says some body can get the tail off of Party M.(les), and if you dont think so les, you have to sleep sometime :lol:
> 
> Mushy1


Howdy, Chris-

So, I see my wife got to you too, huh? Man, she must _really_ dislike that tail.....  


.....either that, or it was _NEAL_ ! Yeah, he's _always_ babbling about how he wants to use it as a scent drag and lay down a trail with it.....yeah, it must have been Neal..... :xzicon_sm


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

Too bad not more people could attend. It was a great time and met some good people. Won't make it tonight, personal reasons, but will definitly be at the next one. And as for Buddahbelly, Well Tim, I'll be good this time....LOL


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Mike R., keep Simcoe in the back of your head for this Winter Dillys. Gotta go smash some Slob Perch!!!!!! :corkysm55 

Mushy1


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

Mushy1;

Lake Simco must be tatooed to my brain. Talking to ya last night made it all the worst. When I got home I went down the basement and checked on all my jigging raps, and K-hooks. went out today and bought all new line for my reels, and replaced it all. Got the augers all sharpened and ready to go I never done this in August before....LOL I'm ready to go now.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

No amount of money or anything else could do harm to the PrtyMolusk........you see, he's protected by "THE FORCE"! Any attempt to jeopardize it would lead to your worst nightmare multiplied exponentially and lasting onto your family eternally! NOT A PRETTY PICTURE! :yikes:


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

3 different time's to cut off that scent drag. Les was just too quick for me...LOL


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Mike Rathnow said:


> 3 different time's to cut off that scent drag. Les was just too quick for me...LOL


Howdy, Mike-

It's my sixth sense.....or is that 'sick' sense.....??


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Did I hear Lake Simcoe? Possibly a Lake Simcoe outing? I'm in if someone wants to plan it!


----------

